# what dosage for DHEA?



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Hello

I had 1 IVF cancelled due to poor response and my doctor suggested I try taking DHEA.  However he did not specify a dosage and is now on holiday!  I bought some in 25mg capsules.  I've been searching on the net and some say to take 25-50mg and others say 75mg.  Any suggestions?

Many thanks

A


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi A,

Have a read of a thread I've previously replied to. This might help 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172661.0

Maz x


----------



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

cheers Maz - most appreciated.

A
x


----------

